# aby se neřeklo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžete mi pomoct pochopit?
Věta: Tahle hospoda jako by zůstala skanzenem bolševismu. Žadný novodobý pohodlí. Tu a tam reklama, aby se neřeklo.
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Dělat něco, aby se neřeklo - dělat to formálně/symbolicky, ledabyle, bez zájmu a často jen ze strachu z negativní reakce okolí.

Musím mu napsat dopis, aby se neřeklo, že jsem nevděčná.
Na tu party se mi nechtělo, ale rozhodla jsem se, že se tam aspoň ukážu, aby se neřeklo.

Tvoje věta: Majitelé hospody se nesnaží o přízeň hostů. Hospoda vypadá stejně zpustle jako před 20 lety. Aby se neřeklo, že nedělají vůbec nic, občas si zaplatí reklamu.

Andrebbe "per salvare le apparenze"?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to by šlo, děkuju


----------



## parolearruffate

Ted' mně náhle napadlo: italsky se řiká: che non si abbia a dire. Jenom abych vám řekla.


----------

